# Congressional Hispanic Caucus



## Gonzoflies

Estoy tratando de econtrar una buena aproximación en español de “_Congressional Hispanic Caucus_”, la agrupación de diversos miembros del congreso de los Estados Unidos que se consideran “hispanos” y que aboga por los intereses de quienes nos incluímos dentro del mal llamado grupo étnico de tal nombre. 

La palabra que me complica la vida es “caucus”, vocablo bien gringo sin traducción directa. Según los diccionarios que he consultado es “grupo”, “sector”, “comité”, o “camarilla política”. Esta última traducción no me convence, porque se refiere a un “grupo que influye _extraoficialmente_ en los asuntos del estado” (cursivas mías); las otras me parecen demasiado genéricas. 

Se me ocurren dos posiblidades: 

“Delegación” (delegación hispana del Congreso), que tiene el defecto de que tal palabra supone que los miembros han sido designados específicamente para ser parte de la agrupación, que no es el caso.

“Facción” (facción hispana del Congreso), que implica un bando, pandilla o agrupación opositora violenta. Dado que la política es el arte de lograr que los enemigos transijan con civilidad me inclino por esta última posibilidad.

¿Qué piensan ustedes?


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Una sugerencia:

liga legislativa hispana o
liga hispana del congreso o
liga de congresistas hispanos o 
liga de legisladores hispanos

Espera a ver más sugerencias. Saludos.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn

¿Qué te parece "el bloque", "el círculo", "la junta"? Aunque en lo personal me parece que "bloque" queda mejor.

Ojalá que te sirva.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> ¿Qué te parece "el bloque", "el círculo", "la junta"? Aunque en lo personal me parece que "bloque" queda mejor.
> 
> Ojalá que te sirva.



A mí me gustan tus versiones. 
Sin embargo, debo decir que difiero respecto a lo de "bloque". En ciencias políticas, usualmente se le llama bloque a un grupo de legisladores o países que votan de igual manera. Por eso había sugerido "liga", porque se refiere a un grupo de personas, legisladores o países que tienen intereses comunes, pero que no necesariamente votan en el mismo sentido. Saludos.


----------



## Gonzoflies

Gracias por los comentarios, que han sido bien ilustrativos. Me están gustando "junta" y "liga"; a ver por cuál me decido. 

Gracis de nuevo.


----------



## Dr Z

Yo optaria ma por por Liga o por Circulo, ya que no se refiere a un grupo-facción-fracción-bloque parlamentario


----------



## hermenator

El término técnico correcto en materia política es "bancada".

*bancada**. *
*7. *f._ Am._ Conjunto de los legisladores de un mismo partido o grupo.

Espero no haya llegado muy tarde a la fiesta. Salu2


----------



## Dr Z

hermenator, bancadas en EU solo hay dos Democratas y Repúblicanos. El Hispanic Congresional Caucus es un grupo de lesgisladores que pertenecen a distintos partidos pero que tienen algo en común (en este caso ser hispanos). Por cierto acabo de entrearme que en España se usa inter-grupo muchas para definir estas situacones.


----------



## hermenator

Dr Z said:


> hermenator, bancadas en EU solo hay dos Democratas y Repúblicanos. El Hispanic Congresional Caucus es un grupo de lesgisladores que pertenecen a distintos partidos pero que tienen algo en común (en este caso ser hispanos). Por cierto acabo de entrearme que en España se usa inter-grupo muchas para definir estas situacones.


 

Tienes razón, Dr Z. En sentido estricto la palabra bancada es referente a partidos políticos. Pero, no crees que en sentido amplio, la palabra se refiere a un sub-grupo o sub-división de legisladores con alguna característica en común. Ej: Una afiliación partidista. Yo creo que ese es el origen verdadero de la palabra. Y que la connotación partidista, sea la más usada, ciertamente, más no la única posible. 

¿No crees que el origen hispano pueda subdividir al grupo parlamentario y decir la Bancada de hispanos o la Bancada Hispana?

Yo creo que se entiende perfectamente. Pero es mi humilde opinión. salu2


----------



## Dr Z

Al margen de que bancada no es extensible a todos los territorios de habla hispana.

Bancada, es algo que refleja claramente connotación partidista, ya que refleja el lugar que ocupan los legisladores en la cámara que suele estar determinado por su afiliación, motivo por el que se habla de izquierda y derecha. 

Por otra en el caso que no se expresa la afiliación es étnica, pueden compartir grupo un congresista del ala mas derechista del partido republicano y otro del ala mas izquierdista del demócrata, ya que la único que se pide es ser de origen hispano. 

Por eso conviene claramente diferenciar los terminos.


----------



## hermenator

Entiendo lo que dices, Dr. Z, y por lo visto, sabes mucho de política. Sin embargo, creo que tu postura es la ortodoxa o tradicional. 

¿A poco crees que necesitaría aclaración el hablar de Bancada Hispana? 

¿O que el uso del término confundiria al pensar que se trata de algún partido? 

USA ha sido bi-partidista casi desde sus inicios, a diferencia de México u otros paises, así que no creo que se prestara a confusión alguna con algún partido ni inclinación (conservadora o izquierdista).

Claro que no sería común el escuchar Bancada Hispana, pero tampoco lo era hasta hace poco hablar de latinos en el hermético Congreso de EEUU, como para llegarse a constituir un sub-grupo de peso. Hoy en día, ya hasta tenemos a un presidente de color en EEUU. Cosa que no se podría ni haber soñado en épocas de Luther King, o de Lincoln, por ejemplo.

Yo creo que se entiende perfectamente "bancada hispana", pero si tomamos una postura "purista" del idioma, probablemente no. A mi me gusta más pensar que los idiomas son lenguas vivas, mutantes y flexibles. Cada quien. No hay postura buena, ni mala. Son 2 caras de 1 misma moneda.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## J.A.I.L.

Añado otra palabra a las ya mentadas: coalición


----------



## hermenator

J.A.I.L. said:


> Añado otra palabra a las ya mentadas: coalición


 
Coalición es en verdad un término muy usado en la polìtica. Sin embargo, si tomamos el término según el uso dado en el pasado, com sugiere Dr. Z, coalición hace referencia a aquellas asociaciones de partidos entre sí, donde hay pluralidad partidista (como México, donde existen de 6 a 10 partidos). 

Por ejemplo, la Coalición puede ser integrada por los partidos: PRD, PT, Verde Ecologista y Nueva Alianza.

¿En España a que se refiere el término? ¿Hay muchos partidos allá tmb como en México?

Salu2


----------



## J.A.I.L.

Aqui puede referirse a una coalición de gobierno, en que hay un gobierno formado por miembros de diversos partidos. O también puede referirse a un partido político formado por miembros de distintas ideologías (Coalición Canaria fue la que me trajo a la cabeza el término).

Aunque aqui tampoco han ocurrido nunca verdaderas coaliciones en el gobierno del país: tenemos pluralidad partidista teórica, pero un bipartidismo de facto. Sí que ocurren en cambio en gobiernos regionales.


----------



## Dr Z

En efecto, es lo que tiene ser politólogo, que de lo que más se sabe es de política.

Y en política los terminos importan, mucho. Por ejemplo  Bancada o su traducción al castellano de España Grupo Parlamentario hace referencia ha un grupo de legisladores que se comportan de forma similar y disciplinada. (Es decir en EU tendrían un Líder y látigo). Y hay una necesidad de diferenciar a los distintos tipos de grupo.

Por otra parte y después de comprobar un par de cosas, acabo de descubrir que en EU existe el Hispanic Congressional Caucus (demócrata) y la Hispanic Congressional Conference (republicana) por lo que sugeriría usar nombres claros y diferenciable.


----------



## hermenator

Dr Z said:


> En efecto, es lo que tiene ser politólogo, que de lo que más se sabe es de política.
> 
> Y en política los terminos importan, mucho. Por ejemplo Bancada o su traducción al castellano de España Grupo Parlamentario hace referencia ha un grupo de legisladores que se comportan de forma similar y disciplinada. (Es decir en EU tendrían un Líder y látigo). Y hay una necesidad de diferenciar a los distintos tipos de grupo.
> 
> Por otra parte y después de comprobar un par de cosas, acabo de descubrir que en EU existe el Hispanic Congressional Caucus (demócrata) y la Hispanic Congressional Conference (republicana) por lo que sugeriría usar nombres claros y diferenciable.


 
Wow, eso de Caucus vs Conference. Realmente, creo que los congresistas en USA tuvieron la misma confusión que nosotros respecto a bancada y prefirieron acuñar sus términos técnicos especiales y claramente diferenciables dentro del argot político para ambos partidos (como claramente expone Dr Z)

¿Estudiaste Ciencias Políticas Dr Z?

Salu2


----------



## Dr Z

Normalmente los politólogos estudian ciencias políticas ;-) 
Por otra parte las bancadas tienen por nombre formal Caucus en el caso de los Demócratas y Conference para los republicanos. Vamos que al final la mejor traducción sería el Grupo Demócrata de Congresistas Hispanos o el Circulo Hispano de la Bancada Democrata.


----------



## SevenDays

Hola

Yo prefiero _Junta Hispana del Congreso_
otras opciones...._Comité_, _Asamblea_, etc.

Pero la Voice of America Español prefiere:
_Junta de Hispanos del Congreso_

http://www1.voanews.com/spanish/new...os-americanos-marc-anthony-gala-59585572.html

Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Sandoval

Gonzoflies said:


> Estoy tratando de econtrar una buena aproximación en español de “_Congressional Hispanic Caucus_”, la agrupación de diversos miembros del congreso de los Estados Unidos que se consideran “hispanos” y que aboga por los intereses de quienes nos incluímos dentro del mal llamado grupo étnico de tal nombre.
> 
> La palabra que me complica la vida es “caucus”, vocablo bien gringo sin traducción directa. Según los diccionarios que he consultado es “grupo”, “sector”, “comité”, o “camarilla política”. Esta última traducción no me convence, porque se refiere a un “grupo que influye _extraoficialmente_ en los asuntos del estado” (cursivas mías); las otras me parecen demasiado genéricas.
> 
> Se me ocurren dos posiblidades:
> 
> “Delegación” (delegación hispana del Congreso), que tiene el defecto de que tal palabra supone que los miembros han sido designados específicamente para ser parte de la agrupación, que no es el caso.
> 
> “Facción” (facción hispana del Congreso), que implica un bando, pandilla o agrupación opositora violenta. Dado que la política es el arte de lograr que los enemigos transijan con civilidad me inclino por esta última posibilidad.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan ustedes?



En el Congreso de Estados Unidos, un Caucus es un comité, semejante a un a Comisión en las cámaras del congreso de México. En el caso de tu nota aplican las dos acepciones: Comité Hispano (o Comisión Hispana) del Congreso. Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Sandoval

En el Congreso de Estados Unidos, un Caucus es un comité, semejante a un a Comisión en las cámaras del congreso de México. En el caso de tu nota aplican las dos acepciones: Comité Hispano (o Comisión Hispana) del Congreso. Saludos.


----------



## Dr Z

Ricardo Sandoval said:


> En el Congreso de Estados Unidos, un Caucus es un comité, semejante a un a Comisión en las cámaras del congreso de México. En el caso de tu nota aplican las dos acepciones: Comité Hispano (o Comisión Hispana) del Congreso. Saludos.




No en el congreso de Estados Unidos Caucus es la bancada democrata  (Es la forma de reducir House o Senate Democratic Caucus) mientras que Conference es al bancada republicana. 

Cuando se utiliza Caucus para referirse a un grupo especifico de congresistas se suele entender que son demócratas y cuando se utiliza conference se suele entender que son republicanos, Congressional Hispanic Caucus (Legisladores Demcoratas Hispanos), Congressional Hispanic Conference (Legisladores Republicanso Hispanos). 

Aunque bien es cierto que en ocasiones se utiliza para un grupo de interés bipartidista, Congressional Bike Caucus (interpartidista para la promoción del ciclismo.)

En todo caso no son Comites o Comisiones que son Committes (como el infame House Unamerican Activities Committee o el Senate Standing committee on the Armed Forces) si no más bien grupos, ligas, coaliciones, agrupaciones y en el caso de los interpartidistas en España usamos intergrupo.


----------



## PezAbisal

Yo he visto que en estos casos Caucus es traducido como Asamblea Partidaria.


----------



## Dr Z

Solo cuando se refiere a la asamblea para elegir candidatos a la elección pública. Cuando se habla del Congreso Caucus se refiere a la bancada Democrata y Conference a la Republicana


----------



## Sorguinha

hermenator said:


> Entiendo lo que dices, Dr. Z, y por lo visto, sabes mucho de política. Sin embargo, creo que tu postura es la ortodoxa o tradicional.
> 
> ¿A poco crees que necesitaría aclaración el hablar de Bancada Hispana?
> 
> ¿O que el uso del término confundiria al pensar que se trata de algún partido?
> 
> USA ha sido bi-partidista casi desde sus inicios, a diferencia de México u otros paises, así que no creo que se prestara a confusión alguna con algún partido ni inclinación (conservadora o izquierdista).
> 
> Claro que no sería común el escuchar Bancada Hispana, pero tampoco lo era hasta hace poco hablar de latinos en el hermético Congreso de EEUU, como para llegarse a constituir un sub-grupo de peso. Hoy en día, ya hasta tenemos a un presidente de color en EEUU. Cosa que no se podría ni haber soñado en épocas de Luther King, o de Lincoln, por ejemplo.
> 
> Yo creo que se entiende perfectamente "bancada hispana", pero si tomamos una postura "purista" del idioma, probablemente no. A mi me gusta más pensar que los idiomas son lenguas vivas, mutantes y flexibles. Cada quien. No hay postura buena, ni mala. Son 2 caras de 1 misma moneda.
> 
> Un cordial saludo



No creo que se necesite saber mucho de politica para usar apropiadamente el termino 'bancada', o en todo caso no es productivo aqui el sarcasmo. Pero en fin: cuando se habla de bancadas se habla de partidos, y sobre eso creo que no hay mayor discusion. Estoy traduciendo un texto donde se menciona el "Congressional HIV/AIDS Caucus". Tal vez en estos casos funcione bien "comision", como sugieren mas abajo.


----------



## hermenator

Sorguinha said:


> No creo que se necesite saber mucho de politica para usar apropiadamente el termino 'bancada', o en todo caso no es productivo aqui el sarcasmo. Pero en fin: cuando se habla de bancadas se habla de partidos, y sobre eso creo que no hay mayor discusion. Estoy traduciendo un texto donde se menciona el "Congressional HIV/AIDS Caucus". Tal vez en estos casos funcione bien "comision".



No encontré sarcasmo alguno en el texto que pegaste. Por supuesto que se necesita de saber de política para traducir su jerga correctamente. Y no sólo en política, en cualquier campo.

Podría tu ejemplo traducirse quizás como "Comisión Especial de VIH/SIDA". En el Congreso de México hay Comisiones Especiales y Comités.
Pero, hasta donde sé, ninguna de las 2 tiene NADA QUE VER con un partido.


----------



## Sorguinha

Gracias! Entonces eso valida aun mas el punto: no se trata de bancadas(partidistas), sino de comisiones


----------



## hermenator

Sorguinha said:


> Gracias! Entonces eso valida aun mas el punto: no se trata de bancadas(partidistas), sino de comisiones



Tienes razón, Sorguinha. Al parecer, en este contexto, son claramente apartidistas estas Comisiones o Comités.

Creo que me fui con el comentario del DrZ donde postulaba que la bancada demócrata se llama congressional "caucus" y la republicana congressional "conference".

Ojalá alguien pudiera aclarar la diferencia. Confieso que, aunque conozco la política mexicana, no son un experto en la estadounidense.

Saludos,


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

hermenator said:


> Tienes razón, Sorguinha. Al parecer, en este contexto, son claramente apartidistas estas Comisiones o Comités.
> 
> Creo que me fui con el comentario del DrZ donde postulaba que la bancada demócrata se llama congressional "caucus" y la republicana congressional "conference".
> 
> Ojalá alguien pudiera aclarar la diferencia. Confieso que, aunque conozco la política mexicana, no son un experto en la estadounidense.
> 
> Saludos,



No son comisiones ni comités, los cuales usualmente están diseñados para tratar o resolver un asunto específico (las comisiones) o un tema o área de trabajo (el Comité de Seguridad Nacional o el Comité de Inteligencia, por ejemplo), y constituyen una parte formal del diseño del congreso; es decir, es parte del trabajo de los congresistas.

Los "caucuses", en cambio, son grupos metaparlamentarios (o metacongresuales, aunque no me gusta esta palabra) constituidos por miembros de uno o ambos partidos (no son exclusivos de los demócratas) que tienen funciones más generales y cuyos miembros tienen un interés común, como es el caso del Congressional Hispanic Caucus. 

Todo lo anterior ya se explicó en las contribuciones anteriores, desde el 2011. Yo había propuesto "liga" para referirse a "caucus", pero un término que acabo de ver y que también me parece adecuado es "junta": Junta Hispana del Congreso o Junta de Congresistas Hispanos. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## hermenator

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> No son comisiones ni comités, los cuales usualmente están diseñados para tratar o resolver un asunto específico (las comisiones) o un tema o área de trabajo (el Comité de Seguridad Nacional o el Comité de Inteligencia, por ejemplo), y constituyen una parte formal del diseño del congreso; es decir, es parte del trabajo de los congresistas.
> 
> Los "caucuses", en cambio, son grupos metaparlamentarios (o metacongresuales, aunque no me gusta esta palabra) constituidos por miembros de uno o ambos partidos (no son exclusivos de los demócratas) que tienen funciones más generales y cuyos miembros tienen un interés común, como es el caso del Congressional Hispanic Caucus.
> 
> Todo lo anterior ya se explicó en las contribuciones anteriores, desde el 2011. Yo había propuesto "liga" para referirse a "caucus", pero un término que acabo de ver y que también me parece adecuado es "junta": Junta Hispana del Congreso o Junta de Congresistas Hispanos.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Hola, Roberto. Estoy consciente que desde el 2011 se hicieron los comentarios iniciales, pero alguien resucitó esta publicación recientemente. No estoy seguro de haber escuchado la palabra Junta en el Congreso de México. Andaba tratando de encontrar un equivalente. Saludos,


----------



## cipotarebelde

Perdón pero no creo que sea correcto dejar esta última explicación como correcto. En el caso de los grupos denominados Congressional Hispanic XXXX el grupo demócrata es es Caucus y el grupo republicano es el Conference. Eso ya fue explicado.


----------



## gdiaz

See this please
Senado - República de Chile - Conforman nueva Bancada Regionalista
Nace la “bancada estudiantil”: Jackson y otros ex dirigentes estudiantiles son electos Diputados


----------

